# Does anyone run the flex app on a tablet?



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

And what Android emulator do you use? I have a Galaxy tab and Bluestacks won't load because it doesn't have windows os...


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

What kind of tablet? I think Either Android or iOS should be able to install it without emulator.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

You're trying to run an android emulator on an android tablet....not what bluestacks is made for.
To run an auto grabbing program with the emulator option you need a windows computer.

If just trying to run the app on the tablet install directly. You'll probably have to do it from a previous download as you might not be able to download it from the flex site? 

IOS on an ipad is also a problem. Forget the exact situation but you can't do it, tried and gave up.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks! I have a Samsung Tab 10.1. It rooted in like 5 minutes, but I've been messing around with the flex app from the Amazon site. I think I have it saved from when someone on here posted it briefly. Thanks again!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I use the app on Galaxy Tab 12.2.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> Thanks! I have a Samsung Tab 10.1. It rooted in like 5 minutes, but I've been messing around with the flex app from the Amazon site. I think I have it saved from when someone on here posted it briefly. Thanks again!


Rooted devices could get you deactivated


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Rooted devices could get you deactivated


Well, that wouldn't be much different than how it is now. You absolutely, positively cannot pick up an block in Columbus without some help.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> Thanks! I have a Samsung Tab 10.1. It rooted in like 5 minutes, but I've been messing around with the flex app from the Amazon site. I think I have it saved from when someone on here posted it briefly. Thanks again!


 I've posted a link to download several times. If you need a copy can post again.
Make sure to install a stealth app if you plan to run an auto grabber.

If anyone has a copy of an IOS version I would greatly appreciate posting it. I'm unable to download directly to my ipad as it's not supported and I don't have an iphone.

I'm done with this bullshit as well with the hours of nonsense fishing to get a couple hours work. 
Haven't worked at ALL during these super sale days and have spent about 20-30 hours fishing for work when it should just drop the **** in my lap!
Up again today in the wee hours to try to grab a block........nothing but crickets chirping again!

So.....going to continue to try to play out the game as I have lost all respect for amazon and they can kiss my ass!


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

It is frustrating when you try to do it the right way. Amazon doesn't care, so holding on to some sense of fairness has gotten me absolutely nowhere and left with no blocks. 

I thought I saved the link to the app the last time you posted it, but can't find it. Another assist would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's the latest version I have. You can ignore the update when you log in or update to the latest version at that time.
(link removed)


----------

